# Does anyone here live in Florida?



## Faith (Jul 28, 2017)

Not sure where this thread belongs..but maybe management will tell me if this is the wrong place 
We decided to move to Florida from California. I have so many questions and would appreciate any insight from all Floridians and even ex-Floridians. We will be in the Orlando area..not sure exactly where. The reason for the move is my daughter lives there. I am most worried about the humidity and heat though I grew up in the south but that was years and years ago. Then I think of the alligators, snakes, bugs  lol. 
Any insight or suggestions from anyone would be appreciated.


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 28, 2017)

I moved to the Orlando area in April to be closer to family.  No surprises since I've lived here before.  I'm here now because it's where I need to be at this stage of my life.  Yes, it is all the things you mentioned but I've been very content here.  The weather takes some adjusting to if you come from a cooler place but it happens quickly.  As to the varmints and critters, use common sense and stay alert.  I don't think living costs are out of line except around the areas that cater to tourists.  Good hospitals, plenty of doctors.


----------



## Faith (Jul 28, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> I moved to the Orlando area in April to be closer to family. No surprises since I've lived here before. I'm here now because it's where I need to be at this stage of my life. Yes, it is all the things you mentioned but I've been very content here. The weather takes some adjusting to if you come from a cooler place but it happens quickly. As to the varmints and critters, use common sense and stay alert. I don't think living costs are out of line except around the areas that cater to tourists. Good hospitals, plenty of doctors.



Thank you so much for responding! That is so encouraging as I have concerns since I have lived in Ca over 40 years. The weather here can be very hot since I am in the low desert just outside of LA. However, it is not as humid as Florida..so that makes a big difference. Good to know about the doctors...I need to do to do my research on that too..yikes so much to do, so little time...
Again, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 28, 2017)

I moved to Florida in 99. It was the best move I've ever made. We live in a 55 or older community, own a doublewide and we own our own land. Bugs, spiders snakes not a problem if you have a bug man take care of your critters. Termites have been our biggest problem.
The only thing that gripes me, and everyone else, is the streets. They all need paving but I guess everyone has that problem.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 28, 2017)

Why don't you take a vacation to the area and check it out for yourself?


----------



## Lara (Jul 28, 2017)

terry123 said:


> Why don't you take a vacation to the area and check it out for yourself?


Her daughter lives there, Terry, and she said they've already decided to go. I think she's just seeking advice and support for the adjustment she will have to make moving from CA.


----------



## ray188 (Jul 28, 2017)

We have lived here since '95. As we found out right off it is hot and it is humid. I realized from the get-go that I had two choices - sweat or spend a lot of time looking at Oprah and soaps. I opted to sweat. On the other hand, you go from your A/Ced house to your A/Ced car which takes you to the A/Ced movie, restaurant, friends home, whatever. As they say south of the border, no problemo.

I recommend a large 55+ community. You will find many, many also retired, also looking to have fun every day. And that is what you have earned.

As Terry suggested, give it a try. Don't go to a resort for two weeks. Rent a home in a real community for six months or so. That will allow you to fully integrate into real life - and that is what you will want to live.


----------



## Faith (Jul 28, 2017)

Pappy said:


> I moved to Florida in 99. It was the best move I've ever made. We live in a 55 or older community, own a doublewide and we own our own land. Bugs, spiders snakes not a problem if you have a bug man take care of your critters. Termites have been our biggest problem.
> The only thing that gripes me, and everyone else, is the streets. They all need paving but I guess everyone has that problem.



THANK YOU!  It is really really encouraging to read others like the move especially after a number of years. yeah streets need repair all over...I did hear one should have a standing appointment with a bug man to treat the insects...


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 28, 2017)

Just be sure to avoid Pine Hills area of Orlando. (aka crime hills), unless of course you enjoy helicopters hovering most night's, constant sirens, the occasional gunshot, and maybe some police chases through your back yard.  So thankful my youngest daughter is out of that area. If I could only get my hands on the realtor who sold her that place.


----------



## Faith (Jul 28, 2017)

terry123 said:


> Why don't you take a vacation to the area and check it out for yourself?



Thanks that is a good suggestion except too late for us. We have made the commitment and no turning back. I had thought of visiting before but kept thinking 'it was like Cal' but from what my daughter and others tell me it is totally different...


----------



## Faith (Jul 28, 2017)

Lara said:


> Her daughter lives there, Terry, and she said they've already decided to go. I think she's just seeking advice and support for the adjustment she will have to make moving from CA.



Thank you! You are 100% accurate...and I must say I am touched by all the responses and support and advice!! I guess I am somewhat concerned and overwhelmed with the move but it will be ok..lol it has to be...


----------



## Faith (Jul 28, 2017)

ray188 said:


> We have lived here since '95. As we found out right off it is hot and it is humid. I realized from the get-go that I had two choices - sweat or spend a lot of time looking at Oprah and soaps. I opted to sweat. On the other hand, you go from your A/Ced house to your A/Ced car which takes you to the A/Ced movie, restaurant, friends home, whatever. As they say south of the border, no problemo.
> 
> I recommend a large 55+ community. You will find many, many also retired, also looking to have fun every day. And that is what you have earned.
> 
> As Terry suggested, give it a try. Don't go to a resort for two weeks. Rent a home in a real community for six months or so. That will allow you to fully integrate into real life - and that is what you will want to live.



Thank you...Great advice. As far as the heat, humidity that is exactly what my daughter tells me  at least for the summer months. She says things can cool down a bit in the 'winter' months...


----------



## Faith (Jul 28, 2017)

squatting dog said:


> Just be sure to avoid Pine Hills area of Orlando. (aka crime hills), unless of course you enjoy helicopters hovering most night's, constant sirens, the occasional gunshot, and maybe some police chases through your back yard.  So thankful my youngest daughter is out of that area. If I could only get my hands on the realtor who sold her that place.



Thank you..Pine Hills is off limits, got it....  I am happy you have the peace of mind your daughter is out of there!! Realtors are not always open and honest with their disclosures, unfortunately...


----------



## Faith (Jul 28, 2017)

THANK YOU TO ALL!!
 I know I took up most of this thread but seriously I am so grateful. I was feeling a bit anxious this A.M. and you all helped so much!! TY


----------



## Manatee (Jul 28, 2017)

We have lived in FL for a total of 30 years.  We tried Arizona for a time, but ended up coming back to FL.  
My experience is that the heat is less oppressive along the coasts.  After we moved here the first time in 1972, it took a little while to get acclimated.
I spray once a month for bugs and that works for us.  That is what the exterminators do, and I work cheaper.  Don't mistreat lizards, they eat bugs.
We grew up on the east coast, so humidity is normal for us.  I installed ceiling fans throughout and they make a big difference.
Our daughter who grew up in FL is planning to return from the pacific northwest when she reaches retirement.


----------



## jujube (Jul 28, 2017)

squatting dog said:


> Just be sure to avoid Pine Hills area of Orlando. (aka crime hills), unless of course you enjoy helicopters hovering most night's, constant sirens, the occasional gunshot, and maybe some police chases through your back yard.  So thankful my youngest daughter is out of that area. If I could only get my hands on the realtor who sold her that place.



I moved to Orlando 39 years ago and lived for 14 of those years quite near Pine Hills.  There was a fair bit of spill-over crime FROM Pine Hills into my neighborhood (with the attendant helicopters hovering and the police cars driving slowly up-and-down the streets).  That said, I was never the victim of crime myself until I moved to a suburb in Seminole County.  Of course, the rat-buzzard that stole my car ditched it in Pine Hills.....

Orlando can be a great place to live and it can be a bad place to live.....it just depends on what you're looking for.  I read the accounts of people who come down on a Disney vacation and think "WHAT A GREAT PLACE TO LIVE!"   When the reality that Orlando is NOT Disney World sets in, the complaining starts:  "Oh it's so HOT! (well, duh....) "IT'S SO HUMID" (double duh...)  "THE TRAFFIC AND DRIVERS ARE SO BAD HERE!" (well, it is the number one tourist attraction in the US so where do you think all those drivers have come from???)

I've never regretted moving to Florida from the frozen north, but I can't take the summers any longer.  Luckily, I can escape them.  Boy, I sure love the winters, though.  Flip-flops and shorts in January?  What's not to love?  And if we do get a cold spell (cold by Florida standards, that is), it's over in a day or three.


----------



## Faith (Jul 28, 2017)

Manatee said:


> We have lived in FL for a total of 30 years. We tried Arizona for a time, but ended up coming back to FL.
> My experience is that the heat is less oppressive along the coasts. After we moved here the first time in 1972, it took a little while to get acclimated.
> I spray once a month for bugs and that works for us. That is what the exterminators do, and I work cheaper. Don't mistreat lizards, they eat bugs.
> We grew up on the east coast, so humidity is normal for us. I installed ceiling fans throughout and they make a big difference.
> Our daughter who grew up in FL is planning to return from the pacific northwest when she reaches retirement.



Thank you! I love lizards  I grew up in Louisiana and we had many lizards. I love them and would never hurt them. I also grew up in humidity but after over 40 years in less humid Ca I will have to adjust..not looking forward to that. I have also heard ceiling fans are a tremendous help..Thank you again..it really helps to hear positives and makes my packing up easier.. I have about 2 months...


----------



## Faith (Jul 28, 2017)

jujube said:


> I moved to Orlando 39 years ago and lived for 14 of those years quite near Pine Hills. There was a fair bit of spill-over crime FROM Pine Hills into my neighborhood (with the attendant helicopters hovering and the police cars driving slowly up-and-down the streets). That said, I was never the victim of crime myself until I moved to a suburb in Seminole County. Of course, the rat-buzzard that stole my car ditched it in Pine Hills.....
> 
> Orlando can be a great place to live and it can be a bad place to live.....it just depends on what you're looking for. I read the accounts of people who come down on a Disney vacation and think "WHAT A GREAT PLACE TO LIVE!" When the reality that Orlando is NOT Disney World sets in, the complaining starts: "Oh it's so HOT! (well, duh....) "IT'S SO HUMID" (double duh...) "THE TRAFFIC AND DRIVERS ARE SO BAD HERE!" (well, it is the number one tourist attraction in the US so where do you think all those drivers have come from???)
> 
> I've never regretted moving to Florida from the frozen north, but I can't take the summers any longer. Luckily, I can escape them. Boy, I sure love the winters, though. Flip-flops and shorts in January? What's not to love? And if we do get a cold spell (cold by Florida standards, that is), it's over in a day or three.





Glad you were never a victim of crime!  I too had my car stolen...but  from an underground parking structure in my apartment complex when I first moved to LA. LOL I will ever forget it..I was in shock when my car was not where it was suppose to be. I went around the front to see if maybe I had parked out on the street and forgot, but I also knew I had not been drinking the night before..anyway..it was recovered after a few weeks.

I can relate to shorts in Dec, Jan ..that happens in Cal. I think I will like any cold spell in Fl..my daughter said last year there were days it was 40 degrees..I would enjoy that.
Thank you jujube for sharing


----------

